# Seeds that are cought at customs?



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

Does any one know about being red listed for buying seeds through the mail and getting them caught?

This has not happened to me but I just heard of someone getting their seeds caught the other day. I was told they recieved a letter instead of the seeds saying that they were red listed now for buying illegal seeds.


----------



## walter (Sep 2, 2007)

i think this has somthing to do with marc emery seeds,, im not to sure thoe what company was the seed purchased from?


----------



## walter (Sep 2, 2007)

Darkness does not move, it is always present, and light is layed on top of it. (As an analogy, consider a table as being darkness, a tablecloth as being light: when you pull the tablecloth off, the table itself (darkness) doesn't move).

just found that on the net ,, dont no if its true or not?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

One of my buddies just said be carefull about buying seeds online because he heard this from someone.

As to your saying "Darkness does not move, it is always present, and light is layed on top of it".

Darkness is always present. Think about space, absolute darkness except for the many suns, moons, stars and objects that reflect this light that lights this void up. With no light to cover the dark we would live in a world that was blinded.

Lol.....That will mess with your head.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 3, 2007)

Darkness, silence and cold are the purity, light, sound and warmth are the pollutants.

When the last star goes supa nova or implodes on itself, purity will regain its place once more.

Hippy


----------



## mendo local (Sep 3, 2007)

wow, thats deep.


----------



## walter (Sep 3, 2007)

sure is ,, good call


----------

